# Cohiba Behike or Montecristo A?



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing fine today.

I know this may sound like an odd decision. But I am thinking about getting a special box for those special occasions. I was going along the lines of the Behike then I saw in another post where someone got some Montecristo A's. 

So that got me thinking that I have never had one of those. This would also be a special occasion smoke as you certainly need to allocate some time for it.

Is this an odd comparison? Any thoughts?

Best regards, tony


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am not an expect on either stick but I would vote Behike because of the smaller vitolas. You can be smoking the A for 3 hours and that would too long for me personally.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had both.
The problem I have with the A is that it is hit
or miss with the construction.
The last thing I want on a special occasion is a tough draw.....

For that reason alone, the Behike gets my vote.

My special occasion cigars are Upmann Sir Winstons and
Cohiba Esplendidos....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you could guess what my vote would be, yet I've not had the Monte A. To be honest, a lot of their cigars I've tried just doesn't do it for me. Not saying it's a bad cigar brand, far from it, but it seems every Monte I've had, did not impress me at all. Especially when comparing it to the loads of other Cubans that exist.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Gents.

David- I figured how you might go.

Bull also brings up a good point. 

I would assume that with the Behikes I would get damn near perfectly constructed cigars.

Maybe some Behikes and 5er of the A's?

Best regards, tony


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy Gents.
> 
> David- I figured how you might go.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an excellent plan to me sir.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Montecristo As are not my favorites. I've had draw problems and the cigar isn't as tasty as a well aged# 2. The Behikes will age well and are beautiful sticks.

Go Cohiba!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I've never had either cigar but if I had to choose, I would probably go with the Behike. I like big cigars, but sometimes an A is too big (almost always).


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have never had the A, and I just had my first Behike on Sunday, so my experience is very limited. I can tell you though that the Behike 54 I had was spectacular and I wish I had a box!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I have had no experience with either of them. Personally I would favor the Behike because of its size. Sometimes I get bored with a beast of a cigar. Although, it sounds like the choice you made was the best!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

I already knew David's answer before coming in here haha

On a side note, order some of both, you can always buy more if you like em' both!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_BE_HIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Get more bang for your buck on the A's.


----------

